
Linux on the Nintendo Switch (failoverflow) - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/embed/KBCkpEdvqDo
======
ekianjo
And the article that goes with it:
[https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2018/shofel2/](https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2018/shofel2/)

